# Canada Is On Fire. So Do Liberals Still Want To Move There Now?



## Rexx Taylor (May 5, 2016)

And for the last two/three months we have been hearing of Liberals and Democrats threatening to move to Canada if we have a President Trump.
Well, as of today,,,,Canada Is Burning !!!
So, are they still dying to move there?


----------



## SuperDemocrat (May 5, 2016)

Isn't there an old song...if the house is on fire...we don't need some fire hose...we just need to piss a little higher?


----------



## mamooth (May 5, 2016)

You understand how bad using that tragedy for political gain makes you look, right?

In case you didn't, I just told you.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (May 5, 2016)

i just saw some of the footage. this is a really big fire.


----------



## Kosh (May 5, 2016)

Rexx Taylor said:


> And for the last two/three months we have been hearing of Liberals and Democrats threatening to move to Canada if we have a President Trump.
> Well, as of today,,,,Canada Is Burning !!!
> So, are they still dying to move there?



I am still waiting fro all those far left drones to move there since the 2004 elections..


----------



## Toro (May 5, 2016)

I never knew they had forest fires in Canada.  

You learn something new every day.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (May 5, 2016)

Kosh said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > And for the last two/three months we have been hearing of Liberals and Democrats threatening to move to Canada if we have a President Trump.
> ...


great time to send Al Sharpton there now!!


----------



## Kosh (May 5, 2016)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...



Well he should be in jail, but the far left allows him roam around as they need their agitator for their riots..


----------



## mdk (May 5, 2016)

Such a shame. Alberta is a beautiful province.


----------



## teddyearp (May 6, 2016)

mamooth said:


> You understand how bad using that tragedy for political gain makes you look, right?
> 
> In case you didn't, I just told you.



Yes, this thread is in very poor taste.



Rexx Taylor said:


> i just saw some of the footage. this is a really big fire.



Yes, and not only that, but the rate that it is growing is huge as well.  It only started on May1 and now on May 6 it is almost 300,000 acres.


----------



## bodecea (May 6, 2016)

mdk said:


> Such a shame. Alberta is a beautiful province.


All of Canada is a lovely place.  And the people are very nice.


----------



## BlueGin (May 6, 2016)

Rexx Taylor said:


> And for the last two/three months we have been hearing of Liberals and Democrats threatening to move to Canada if we have a President Trump.
> Well, as of today,,,,Canada Is Burning !!!
> So, are they still dying to move there?


They probably torched it on purpose do they didn't have to leave.


----------



## rdean (May 6, 2016)

Something seems to be causing a drought.  Maybe GOP and Republican scientists could explain it to us.


----------



## mdk (May 6, 2016)

bodecea said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Such a shame. Alberta is a beautiful province.
> ...



No doubt. Vancouver is one of the only other cities I could see myself living in.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (May 6, 2016)

mdk said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...




(X)They now call Vancouver Hongcouver or Vancong.


----------



## mdk (May 6, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



It is still a lovely city.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (May 6, 2016)

Rexx Taylor said:


> And for the last two/three months we have been hearing of Liberals and Democrats threatening to move to Canada if we have a President Trump.
> Well, as of today,,,,Canada Is Burning !!!
> So, are they still dying to move there?




(X)Ya man, the whole country is on fire, and the fires are headed for America. Time to run to Mexico before your ass gets burned.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (May 6, 2016)

mdk said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...





(X)No argument there.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (May 6, 2016)

Has Nancy Pelosi blamed Bush yet?


----------



## rdean (May 7, 2016)

rdean said:


> Something seems to be causing a drought.  Maybe GOP and Republican scientists could explain it to us.


How come when you say Republican Scientist, people laugh and laugh and laugh?


----------



## waltky (May 7, 2016)

Canada wildfire growing as weather heats up, escape convoy underway...

*Canada wildfire: Alberta blaze threatens neighbouring province*
_Sat, 07 May 2016 - A massive, out-of-control wildfire raging in the Canadian province of Alberta is growing rapidly and could spread to neighbouring Saskatchewan, officials say._


> Hot, dry and windy conditions are hampering efforts by hundreds of firefighters to tackle the blaze.  The flames have already caused the evacuation of 80,000 people from the oil city of Fort McMurray.  Thousands are still stuck north of the city but the authorities hope to finish their evacuation by the end of the day.  "The Fort McMurray wildfire is still burning out of control," said Alberta Premier Rachel Notley.  "Temperatures are forecast to be in the high twenties with winds gusting up to 40km/h (25mph). In these conditions officials tell us the fire may double in size in the forested areas today."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Canada wildfire explodes in size, evacuees urged to go to cities*
_Sunday 8th May, 2016 - A raging Canadian wildfire grew explosively on Saturday as hot, dry winds pushed the blaze across the energy heartland of Alberta and smoke forced the shutdown of a major oil sands project._


> The fire that has already prompted the evacuation of all 88,000 people who lived the city of Fort McMurray was set to double in size on Saturday, the seventh day of what is expected to be the costliest natural disaster in Canada's history.  Provincial officials praised evacuees for their patience and, in a sign of how long the crisis could drag on, said the cities of Calgary and Edmonton, many hundreds of miles to the south, were the best place to receive longer-term support such as medical care and emergency payments.  Alberta's Municipal Affairs Minister Danielle Larivee said the fire was still out of control and warned residents not to try to return.  "I know ... how very hard it is to be patient and how difficult it is not to know so many things. I know what it's like to wonder what is left from your home," she told a briefing in the provincial capital Edmonton.
> 
> Firefighting officials said the inferno, pushed northeast towards neighboring Saskatchewan by high winds and fueled by tinder-dry forests, was set to double in size to 300,000 hectares by the end of Saturday.  Cooler weather forecast for Sunday could then help keep the blaze under control, said Chad Morrison, manager of Alberta's wildfire prevention, predicting that without substantial rain the fire might easily last for months.  The full extent of property losses in Fort McMurray has yet to be determined, but one analyst estimated insurance losses could exceed CUS$9 billion (US$7 billion).  More than 500 firefighters are battling the blaze in and around Fort McMurray, along with 15 helicopters and 14 air tankers, the Alberta government said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toro (May 7, 2016)

mdk said:


> Such a shame. Alberta is a beautiful province.



Dude, it's like 1/100,000th of Alberta.

I don't mean to minimize what's going on there.  I have friends who live in Ft. McMurray.  My brother lived there for a bit.  But it's in the middle of nowhere, and forest fires happen in northern Alberta every year.  It's just that it's happening in a place with a small city.


----------



## Toro (May 7, 2016)

rdean said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Something seems to be causing a drought.  Maybe GOP and Republican scientists could explain it to us.
> ...



They're laughing at you, not with you.


----------



## mdk (May 7, 2016)

Toro said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Such a shame. Alberta is a beautiful province.
> ...



I know Alberta is huge and fires are a common occurrence in the Prairie Provinces. Still sad.


----------



## Searcher44 (May 7, 2016)

Toro said:


> I never knew they had forest fires in Canada.
> 
> You learn something new every day.





Toro said:


> I never knew they had forest fires in Canada.
> 
> You learn something new every day.




The OP may be the dumbest post I've read in these forums lo these 9 mos. I've been around. Next time California wild fires rage I should post "America is on Fire! So do all those rapists and killers still want to stroll across the border?" Or something like that.


----------



## Toro (May 8, 2016)

mdk said:


> I know Alberta is huge and fires are a common occurrence in the Prairie Provinces. Still sad.



Yup.

I grew up in Saskatchewan.  The locals in the north used to set forest fires so they could be hired to put them out.


----------



## longknife (May 12, 2016)

*Smoke From Canadian Wildfires Trapped in Clouds*






_NASA's Aqua satellite captured this image of the clouds over Canada. Entwined within the clouds is the smoke billowing up from the wildfires that are currently burning across a large expanse of the country. The smoke has become entrained within the clouds causing it to twist within the circular motion of the clouds and wind. This image was taken by the Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer (MODIS) instrument on the Aqua satellite on May 9, 2016. _


----------



## longknife (May 15, 2016)

ImaGeo is always a great source for visualization.










There are also a number of before and after pictures at the site. But, this graphic could be the most disturbing as it shows what might be in store for the rest of the summer.










See and read more @ Satellite pics show Fort McMurray under attack from 'the beast'



*Canada Burning* @ Ben Jackson: Canada Burning a personal view of the fires


----------



## HenryBHough (May 15, 2016)

Will Canada welcome _flaming_ liberals?


----------

